# Flathead CPR



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

This movie rated CM for all catmen with the desire.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great video Robby. Nothing like watching those big cats cruise back into the deeper water. Hope to be able to make it out with you in 2008.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Another great video Robby...Id like to have some CPR stickers like that...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Robbie - opened up my Dec Fur-Fish-Game and the first thing I see is.....

YOU!:B 

Congrats on getting your photo and short story in! Way to show those southern boys that there are some huge cats caught up here too!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ill have to check that out...


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

This is my nomination for the prettiest flathead I have seen lately.










I did some work on the photo to emphasize the important but that fish was truly beautiful.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I love that fish! I still remember being here at the house painting and painting, while I got call after call with you an Mike putting the smack down on those fish.
That dang thing is just uniquie and good looking!

Rob


----------

